# GTA San andreas missing files



## Brandawine (May 14, 2008)

I hav downloaded the game san andreas and then I put in the crack but then it asks for vorbis and ogg and all but I managed to solve these but then I got the message for the vorbis file "The procedure entry point vorbis_window could not be located in the dynamic like library vorbis.dll. Hope u can help thanx.


----------



## dj_kiwi (Apr 20, 2008)

oh dear, admitting you download illegally on a public forum is not a good idea.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

It is against forum rules to assist with illegal activities like software piracy.

This thread will now be closed.


----------

